# Dec. 21 2012?



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

The world ending?Its a bunch of crap?Whadda you think?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2008)

50% Chance of being Truth, 50% Chance of being another end of world hoax.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 30, 2008)

0% chance of caring or knowing. I don't want to start a religious discussion but it'll probably happen anyway...


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

My hands are tied weather to believe or not.

I've heard about the antichrist coming,meteors,slamming into the sun,and wht the skeptics think.


----------



## Saetia (Dec 30, 2008)

So, how many hoaxes like these have there been in the past?

And then how many of them ended up happening?

_None_ you say?!

 :smileeyebrow: 

Megamannt125, that's not even remotely close. More like one in a googol. Not one in two.  :ermm:


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

Dang it. I really got to quote myself.....but the post is like 1,000 posts behind.
I think I can recall what I said.

There's no proof the world will end then. Even if it did, it wouldn't matter because we would all be dead and not realize that the world ended.... I personally don't believe that shiz. Don't you remember they said the world was gonna end on 6/6/6? WELL DID IT? NO. This is all some shiz a bunch of old men that have nothing to do make up to scare teh *CEN-3.0-SORD* out of little kids....oi. -_-;;


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Dang it. I really got to quote myself.....but the post is like 1,000 posts behind.
> I think I can recall what I said.
> 
> There's no proof the world will end then. Even if it did, it wouldn't matter because we would all be dead and not realize that the world ended.... I personally don't believe that shiz. Don't you remember they said the world was gonna end on 6/6/6? WELL DID IT? NO. This is all some shiz a bunch of old men that have nothing to do make up to scare teh *CEN-3.0-SORD* out of little kids....oi. -_-;;


lol,it wuz also supposed to end in 2000


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 30, 2008)

no, but we'll never know when it will end.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY MY POINT. And you're just another gullible kid that has fallen in the trap. And no way am I gonna die before high school graduation. NO WAY. Jesus would never do that to me!!!! xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 30, 2008)

Here comes the flame war...


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> madison_of_townsvil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol,that made me lol


even though it is probably more fake then reality it is a little scary not knowing the fate of everyone living.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 30, 2008)

just cause the AZTEC calender ends there is no good reason to think the world will end, It is simply where the stars align a certain way and it might as well just restart after that, you know like every other calendar.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2008)

movie coming out by the way

http://www.youtube.com/v/5VXa82AuwHU


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

a movie,lol!


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 30, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> just cause the AZTEC calender ends there is no good reason to think the world will end, It is simply where the stars align a certain way and it might as well just restart after that, you know like every other calendar.


I was wrong... MAYA calendar


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 30, 2008)

No.

/thread


----------



## kordol (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with Megamannt125  because it could be true and it could not be!

but i hope not because i would only be 23!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2008)

The calender isnt the only thing, on that exact day the sun, earth, and black hole in the center of the galaxy will all be alligned.


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The calender isnt the only thing, on that exact day the sun, earth, and black hole in the center of the galaxy will all be alligned.


Interesting


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The calender isnt the only thing, on that exact day the sun, earth, and black hole in the center of the galaxy will all be alligned.


thats true.I heard ppl say Obama is the antichrist


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2008)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False, there's no way, if anyone is the anti christ it's my mom.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The calender isnt the only thing, on that exact day the sun, earth, and black hole in the center of the galaxy will all be alligned.


Yippee. I can't wait till the day comes! I'll have a party.....and I'll be laughing my ass off all day.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> madison_of_townsvil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dudde,Messed up,


idk if i should lol or what? :veryhappy:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On that day I plan on looking into the sky and waiting to see if it happens or not.


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

id confess to mai love thats day


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Dang it. I really got to quote myself.....but the post is like 1,000 posts behind.
> I think I can recall what I said.
> 
> There's no proof the world will end then. Even if it did, it wouldn't matter because we would all be dead and not realize that the world ended.... I personally don't believe that shiz. Don't you remember they said the world was gonna end on 6/6/6? WELL DID IT? NO. This is all some shiz a bunch of old men that have nothing to do make up to scare teh *CEN-3.0-SORD* out of little kids....oi. -_-;;


i bet that was a good beach day.

hahhhh  :santagyroid:  :santagyroid:


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna video tape the sky that night,But even if it does happen there is no  reason to film,not like NE1 will find it,lol


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> id confess to mai love thats day


Why would you wait 'till then to confess your love to me? No JK, me and my gf promiced to hold each other that day so if it happens we die together in each others arms.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww,how sweet

<3 :gyroiddance:


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the world won't end then. ;o
I don't even think humans will be able to predict when it will end. It'll just be some unexpected day in the middle of routine and suddenly, everything goes off.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The world will only end in billions of years when the sun gets so big and destroys everything in it's path before it goes super nova, the Human Race however, will most likely be the cause of they're own extinction.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol but wat if u win the lottery and then it jus goes *BOOM*



ur ded


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sweet sound of true love, eh? <3


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But arent you guys like a bazillion miles away?
hmmm could be you mega ;]
lol or some one else ehem cwalk..*cough*
coffee noes...


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> madison_of_townsvil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nutin sounds betta :gyroiddance:


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the exact same explanation I give my friends......hehe they're so gullible 'OH NOEZ TEH WORLD IS GUNNA END!!!' -_-;;


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This whole the world is gonna end in 2012 is a great excuse to losing your virtue now, and getting married at 14. xDDDD LMAO xDDD
I will never believe that shiz. 
I just believe that no one can be that cruel to me and make me die one year before I graduate. :3


----------



## kordol (Dec 30, 2008)

No one knows when the world will end


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no its after me and u grad x] yah me desgin ur dress ♥


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I graduate 2013...
Yesh! Make meh dress! x3


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


r u stupid? okay ur in gr.9 right if so look. its 2009 practically now. gr. 9 09?
gr. 12 grads 2012


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you stupid? I'm in grade 8. -_-
They make people who are born in October stay behind one year, so I got screwed.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 30, 2008)

Guys keep on the topic of 2012 and try not to tie religion into this, unless it's actually knowledgeable.

Anyway, as for my thoughts, the world was supposed to end so many times already in the fourteen, almost fifteen years I've been alive. Just because the Mayan Calendar says one thing doesn't mean much. A calendar is how we interpret time, and in reality, there isn't any sort of universal time. Time in another solar system isn't the same as time here on Earth.

And besides, there's no scientific proof behind it.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

im supposed 2 be in 8th but my bdays in NOV


----------



## JJH (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I just believe that no one can be that cruel to me and make me die one year before I graduate. :3


It's gonna happen to someone. Why not you? And if you say "shiz" on more time, I'm gonna blow.

Anyways, we all know the real day the Earth ends: When DF and Chuck Norris get into a fight. The power given off would be too great for the Earth to handle.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why: Because I've been through too much to get my grades so that it can all be destroyed.
And plus, I'm sure anyone would feel horrible if something they've been looking forward to is no longer in their future because the world is going to 'end.' 

*CEN-2.0-SORD*


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree 100%


you would live life working towards what?For it to all be destroyed?

not that it wil bee...


----------



## JJH (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The grade thing fails to seperate you from anybody else. And I'm not saying anybody else wouldn't get upset, I'm just saying, when the Earth ends, it's not gonna wait while coffeebean! graduates.

And no need to get upset and swear. It was just simple question.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you couldnt pay 4 coffee 2 not swear,lol


jk


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 30, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's got to be someone that dies right before they graduate, why not you Coffeebean? :O


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand what you're trying to say. But look at it from the point of someone that wants to live and works their butt off in school. -_-;; I wouldn't want the world to end one year before. 
And there's no proof the world will end by then, I was actually being sarcastic by saying that, because like you probably already know, coffeebean! doesn't believe that crap.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you!!!!


rightt onnn


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

Well,at least none of us will be born on 12-20-2012


----------



## JJH (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am. I work hard in school. I'd be upset if the Earth ended right before I graduated. But do I expect it to wait? No. Would that be my biggest concern? Far from it. I doubt that would even cross my mind.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Dec 30, 2008)

Naa I don't believe it I can already picture myself 80 years old rocking on a termite snack of a chair.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Naa I don't believe it I can already picture myself 80 years old rocking on a termite snack of a chair.


That made me LOL
xD

And I'm not expecting the world to wait for me, like I said I was using sarcasm....Dx


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 30, 2008)

wait wait wait... mega you missed my point, the maya calendar ends that day because the sun aligns with with galaxy on the solstice.  That is why it is unique, but the sun and earth align with the galaxy yearly, its just that it will be the winter solstice, which has no extra significance other than the angle of the earth.  Besides the Earth has seen this alignment before and it didn't end.

the Mayans were good at astronomy that is all it proves


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> wait wait wait... mega you missed my point, the maya calendar ends that day because the sun aligns with with galaxy on the solstice.  That is why it is unique, but the sun and earth align with the galaxy yearly, its just that it will be the winter solstice, which has no extra significance other than the angle of the earth.  Besides the Earth has seen this alignment before and it didn't end.
> 
> the Mayans were good at astronomy that is all it proves


lol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe the earth won't end, but we will. The angle of earth has a major difference on the climate.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Maybe the earth won't end, but we will. The angle of earth has a major difference on the climate.


Not really. The winter soulstice occurs each and every year.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Maybe the earth won't end, but we will. The angle of earth has a major difference on the climate.


Nonsense, he says he plans no such thing.  We play poker on Wednesdays....


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Maybe the earth won't end, but we will. The angle of earth has a major difference on the climate.


Thats true..
and according to Nostrodoums
arent we suppossed to get like another evil person like hitler?
and Earth ifs gonna go till the year 3000.


----------



## JJH (Dec 30, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all so clear to me now!


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

I think one of the reasons people doubt it will in 2012 is because they are like ''no,thats not gonna happen in my lifetime,not when im alive.''   well it will happen sometime i believe but those people during those years will think the same.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> I think one of the reasons people doubt it will in 2012 is because they are like ''no,thats not gonna happen in my lifetime,not when im alive.''   well it will happen sometime i believe but those people during those years will think the same.


Wrong.
I think people mostly believe this because it's been said before....many many times, and has not yet occurred. 
And although we all know the human race will become extinct eventually....I really don't see why that would be happening any time soon....


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> madison_of_townsvil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats exactly my point.MAybe the earth was around from millions of years before the dinosaurs,cavemen,ect.to a date so far back we dont have proof in that case,it wouldnt be ''anytime soon''


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 30, 2008)

I can see people saying this about 6/6/6 but why 2012?


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> madison_of_townsvil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the world will end sometime but it is unlikely to see in our lifetime.  The world has survived a lot more than we give it credit for, and is now in a fairly safe position for a long time.  the flipside of the coin of people who don't think it will be in their lifetime is the people who think it WILL end in their lifetime, and so far, one group has been right for centuries, millenniums. 

does that mean it won't end sometime? No, but it won't be on an expected date, solely based on our abstraction of time, like calendars.  The wolrld didn't end in 1000 didn't end in 2000, and just cause the mayan calendar ends there does not mean the world will end.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? It sounded more like you said that people mainly don't belive this because it would never happen while they're alive. =.=


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> I can see people saying this about 6/6/6 but why 2012?


lots of ''reasons'' google search 2012


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 30, 2008)

madison_of_townsvil said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these reasons are all linked to a cosmic event as bland as a full moon except that it occurs only once every thousand years or so.  A comet passing near by is more dangerous.  

Ancient civilizations were not warning us of anything, it is simply an arbitrary place to judge things from, like the start of a new year minus the fact that our current year is based on the seasons and position of our axis to the sun.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 30, 2008)

Personally, I prefer to just wash away all talk of this. I don't even wanna' think about it.

When it happens, it happens. Why do I have to care/worry years ahead of time?


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 30, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Guys keep on the topic of 2012 and try not to tie religion into this, unless it's actually knowledgeable.
> 
> Anyway, as for my thoughts, the world was supposed to end so many times already in the fourteen, almost fifteen years I've been alive. Just because the Mayan Calendar says one thing doesn't mean much. A calendar is how we interpret time, and in reality, there isn't any sort of universal time. Time in another solar system isn't the same as time here on Earth.
> 
> And besides, there's no scientific proof behind it.


hasn't time been uniformly passing since the creation of the universe, for everything within it?

i believe it has been proven that time slows down the faster you travel. i would say measure it based on something that is absolutely stagnant and is not moving at all, but since everything is traveling away from the center of the universe from which it was originally expelled, this proves to be very difficult - unless we were able to find the true center of the universe.

hint: it's not earth!


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah.Supposedly we get sucked into a black hole or start moving towards the sun


----------



## Kyle (Dec 30, 2008)

A giant Bidoof jumps out of a volcano and epic pwns everything in sight.
That's what happens December 21st, 2012.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> A ginat Bidoof jumps out of a volcano and epic pwns everything in sight.
> That's what happens December 21st, 2012.


Knew it.So obvious


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

dead topic now.No more posts


----------



## Kyle (Dec 30, 2008)

It takes days for something to be dead. Not 14 MINUTES.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Dec 30, 2008)

lol.2 me,its ded now


----------



## Micah (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nostrodomus' had only a small percentage of his prophecies come true and the ones that have were vague.


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't believe it..mainly because they said the world was gonna end like 4 times before and this time won't be any diffrent


----------



## Marker (Dec 31, 2008)

Also, MTV is holding a huge "end of the world" concert. A bunch of bands are performing. It's 24 hours starting the 20th, let me find the link.


----------



## Makieo (Dec 31, 2008)

I remember when i was little I saw a tabloid that the world was going to end in 2000 I was like ZOMG!
then when 200 came i was like .... wth?


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> /thread


----------



## kordol (Dec 31, 2008)

what lol


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't really care if the world ends. We're all gonna die anyways... Unless we become vampires or something... >>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

According to this thing I saw, the world has ended 4 times before a it's just entering a new phase and this one will be the begining of the 5th.....


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

The world is...

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>_*NOT GOING TO DIE*_</big></big></big></big></big></big></big><big></big>


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

If the world already ended 4 times, why is the population so big?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> If the world already ended 4 times, why is the population so big?


According to this thing we start over each time.


----------



## Makieo (Dec 31, 2008)

I think his post was just sarcasm.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Start over"?
How?
If we're dead.....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

It wasn't sarcasm it was said by the same people who predicted cars, the world wars, 9/11, the internet, and 1012.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

The internet.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> It wasn't sarcasm it was said by the same people who predicted cars, the world wars, 9/11, the internet, and 1012.


And predicting random things is somehow intelligent?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said humans, According to this evolution starts over as tiny organisms in the sea, seeing is how it would make sens ethat tiny things like that would be the only thing to survive.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Its _very_ intelligent.

/sarcasm.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 31, 2008)

lol cars.

i think nostradamus has been disproven before.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolevolution.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.o;;
so evolutions gonna start over?
whoa.
and btw i got a bridge! xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Now from my rational point of view, the predictions could've just been made up and geogrophy shows that the earth couldn't have been here long enough for 4 "phases" of life.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Well. As I said before, it doesn't really matter cause we're gonna die anyways. 

And then let the little organisms go through evolution and become history all over again.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Now from my rational point of view, the predictions could've just been made up and geogrophy shows that the earth couldn't have been here long enough for 4 "phases" of life.


i mean, there were dinosaurs... that's one phase at least... even if not everything died out?

congrats on the bridge, erica!!


----------



## Dark (Dec 31, 2008)

Was Said Before That Worlds Gonna End 2000 But It DIdn't So I Thing Its Not At 2012


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

Dark said:
			
		

> Was Said Before That Worlds Gonna End 2000 But It DIdn't So I Thing Its Not At 2012


Stop capping every word please...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Fact: Everyone dies.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fact: Everyone dies.


Exactly my point!

So you guys live your life to the fullest! If that means playing ACCF all day, then I say go for it!

xD


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 31, 2008)

I miss the dinosaurs... and that one giant flightless bird thing that roamed the americas... and woolly mammoths....  may be I need to get into genetic engineering and start up Jurassic park...  only I'll be smart and start it on mars, you know so as not to destroy the ecosystem here.... and that means terraforming mars... hmmm this could take a while.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I miss the dinosaurs... and that one giant flightless bird thing that roamed the americas... and woolly mammoths....  may be I need to get into genetic engineering and start up Jurassic park...  only I'll be smart and start it on mars, you know so as not to destroy the ecosystem here.... and that means terraforming mars... hmmm this could take a while.


CAN I HAS PET T-REX NAO?


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely not, they had their doomsday long ago... in fact didn't they die before that huge extinction that killled most of the dinos?


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, we're all going to die. =/


[/sarcasm]


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Well duh. Everyone eventually dies. Unless we become vampires, then we would live forever


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah. Vampires die eventually.


Garlic and staaaaake! xD


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Nah. Vampires die eventually.
> 
> 
> Garlic and staaaaake! xD


Garlic and stakes don't work against vampires. The only way try die is if they get ripped into pieces(which they can't because they are virtually indestructible) and burn the pieces of the body.


----------



## Micah (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try to stay on topic.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you obsessed with vampires? xD

Oh.. I'd rather die and age with my friends and family than live forever and watch everyone else die around me.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont even belive in this, or do i even care. .  they've always been saying that the world was gonna end on a certain date but it never did.
We will never know when the world is gonna end but to many people it ends everyday. 
Yes on that date the world is gonna end, for many people but I dont think it will be the end of the world for everyone.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 31, 2008)

i really dont care,if the world ends than i cant stop why should i waste my life on something that might not even happen and if it does its not like i can stop it anyway


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like Twilight.....>_>
xDD
This is so funny. I can't wait to 'die' and be on the computer on Dec. 12 lmao. xDDDD
Oh, how I shall pwn nubs that day xDDDD


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

I have seen so many TV specials on the Discovery and History channels pertaining to this, and I am actually quite superstitious of what is going to happen. I'm staying alert o.o


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I have seen so many TV specials on the Discovery and History channels pertaining to this, and I am actually quite superstitious of what is going to happen. I'm staying alert o.o


Bdubs, you don't mind if I send you a bunch of PM's full of laughter that day, or do you?


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 31, 2008)

bla bla bla if we die its fate and no more. Besides no one knows what will happen when you die, so what if life like resets or somthing and you just don't remember so you can make different choices.
   But really i kinda wish i can see the end of the world happen. not at 2012 but when i am a young adult like 23-30. i dont know why i want that. =(


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <_<  some one must get really bored  :gyroiddance:  jk i love you but that did sound crazy now stay on topic


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that day comes, and nothing does happen. By all means, go ahead! You have earned it


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

Fakeeee, They said it would end in October, 
And did it? NO!

They said it would end on Jan 1st 2000.
Didn't end then.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 31, 2008)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> bla bla bla if we die its fated desishion and no more. Besides no one knows what will happen when you die so what if life just resets and you just dont remember so you can make different choses.
> But really i kinda wish i can see the end of the world happen. not at 2012 but when i am a young adult like 23-30. i dont know why i want that. =(


 All those spelling phails made me want to rip my eyes out. 'Desishion' WTC
And yes, yes indeed I will bdubs. xD


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Joe said:
			
		

> Fakeeee, They said it would end in October,
> And did it? NO!
> 
> They said it would end on Jan 1st 2000.
> Didn't end then.


The world will probably end somewhat soon or something because of Global warming or something.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 31, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> blue2kid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah sorry its 6:00 am and i have not been to bed yet so give me a break a fixed them tho


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, But I'll probably be dead by the time it ends.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

I would like to die young before i'm old and wrinkly, but I want to live a long fulfilling life, someone make a anti aging potion.
EDIT: People keep saying the world is going to end, impossible, the only things that would end anytime soon are us, Life is 1000000X more fragile then a massive planet. BTW if the world does end on that day the only survivor will be Shigeru Miyamoto and he will have to repopulate the planet with video game characters using a machine he built to bring them in the real world.


----------



## Caleb (Dec 31, 2008)

noone can predict when the world will end.


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I would like to die young before i'm old and wrinkly, but I want to live a long fulfilling life, someone make a anti aging potion.


Same, xD
A ant aging program would be schweeet


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2008)

If someone tries dividing by 0, then were all screwed.


----------



## Vivi (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it is a bunch of crap that someone with no life came up with. No one knows when the world will wnd. Who cares if the Myan calandar ends on that day, all calandars have to end some day.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 31, 2008)

The world will only end when I eat it.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> The world will only end when I eat it.


Finally, we all know the truth.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 31, 2008)

Somebody I know said the guy who made the calendars just got lazy and gave up at that date. I'd say that's probable.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 31, 2008)

It's like having a calender for the year.. It's gotta end. But, then there's this guy who goes " OHMAHGAWD My 2008 calender is ending! DA WORLD IZ DYING !". Just because your calender ends, doesn't mean the world is ending. So, no. I don't think the world is ending on 2012.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 31, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> Somebody I know said the guy who made the calendars just got lazy and gave up at that date. I'd say that's probable.


I like this theory.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Dec 31, 2008)

It's true.

I time traveled to 12-12-12 and the world ended

Good thing I saved


----------



## Jman (Dec 31, 2008)

I doubt it. There was a similar hoax a long time ago I guess, and a lot of people killed themselves. :\


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 31, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> I doubt it. There was a similar hoax a long time ago I guess, and a lot of people killed themselves. :\


Y2K?


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> According to this thing I saw, the world has ended 4 times before a it's just entering a new phase and this one will be the begining of the 5th.....



WHERE DO U GET THIS STUFF?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUTUBEZ LOLZZ!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 1, 2009)

Someone once told me exactly why the Mayan calendar ended on that date, but I forget it now. Anyway, no, the world won't end. At least not on that date. =P


----------



## emoxskyy (Jan 1, 2009)

gah i hate it when ppl post dis stuff -.-


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jan 1, 2009)

i don't like this topic it scares me but i invites me at the same time,

 see on 12/29/08 i read this topic be for i went to bed it left my brain so active i had this so extremely life like dream be for i explain this i know i will get soooooo f-ing many "that's just a lie bla bla bla" well no its not 

  ok so i had a dream that was so clear it was like the 1st time i have seen high definition.
   I will skip a lot of details so here is a short version of it. 

  It was that date 12/12/2012  and that is the same date as my friends b-day so i was hanging out with him.  We went into town but then we saw the most beautiful thing ever EARTH.   But we where on the planet so how?   Well it seams it was just like a shinny meteor that became so smooth it was acting like a mirror it was headed at us at a slow pace showing us the beautiful color of our planet. But then it started hitting the earth it destroyed the atmosphere all the air was being suck out of our lungs like your in a small tight place where its uncomfortable to breath then an explosion and i see black then white and i wake up.   Not to bad of a dream right but the thing is years ago i had this same dream as clear as this was same ppl same every thing.   I just didn't know them or know it was me with the growing facial hair.   Now that i am older to realize that.   I am interested and if any one knows any thing about this like maybe its a disorder or i need to go see a therapist....idk i do not think it is a sign of something big just interesting..... any one els have a dream and then years later have the same dream??? i dont know maybe i need to talk to some one...i do have A.D.H.D maybe that's why????


----------

